# How deep is too deep for an african dwarf frog



## twoheadedfish

I came home from the long weekend to find one of my dwarf frogs dead on the bottom of my tank. he's the second to go in about 3 wks. neither frog showed any signs of being unhealthy, except for the whole dead thing, of course. no bite marks, no discolouration or growth, etc. nh3 showed 0 ppm when i tested after the frog croaked. my ph is a little low (6.5, up from a harrowing >5.0 two weeks ago.)

I'm wondering if the little guys have drowned. it's a 20g, 16 inches high, with a moderately low current. it's a 700 l/hr output on the second lowest setting. they don't seem to have any trouble swimming against it, but i can't think of any other reason they're not making it.

i'm worried about my last little guy. he's spent the last 24 hours or so floating around the top of the tank (alive, thankfully). but it's not his usual habit. 


twoheadedfish is sad cuz i thought i had worked out the newbie kinks in my tank....


----------



## Calmer

I have never owned them but hope this helps.



> Tank: The tank height should be no more than 16 inches max, preferably only 12


http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile99.html

Then again this site shows



> Water temperature should be maintained at about 24°C/75°F and at a depth of about 15-20cm/6-8". The pH of the water is not too critical; I maintain my tanks at pH7 and have had no problems.


http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=661

I can see your frustration because of all the websites (10 +) that I have looked at each gives a different depth. Maybe lower the tank water depth to 8 or 10 inches if possible and wait for someone that has experience in this area. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Pablo

Definitely too deep. I've heard of this happening several times. They need a really gentle current, specific diet, low food competition, very peaceful setup, and shallow water, and ideally stuff near the surface they can sit on like leaves etc etc. I personally would not go over 8" although I'm sure up to 12 would be ok. beyond that just doesn't seem wise.

Just for clarity you mean ADF right?
http://www.flippersandfins.net/Images/chytridfrog.jpg


----------



## twoheadedfish

yup, those be them. although, what's that one doing to the other's behind? 

god damn it Big Al's! 

"Is my 20g, 16 inch high tank too deep for these dwarf frogs?"
"Oh, no no no, not at all. not a thing to worry about."

i'd read 8-16 inches, and figured i'd better check w/ someone who knew what they were talking about. serves me right i guess.


----------



## twoheadedfish

Calmer said:


> I can see your frustration because of all the websites (10 +) that I have looked at each gives a different depth. Maybe lower the tank water depth to 8 or 10 inches if possible and wait for someone that has experience in this area. Sorry for the confusion.


yeah, like i said i've read everything from 8 inches up to 16 inches. should have erred on the side of shallower water.

well i'm making some big changes to my tank this evening and picking up a QT tank. if he survives till i get home from work he'll have a better temporary home in the shallow QT. you're advice was still helpful and i appreciate it.


----------



## Calmer

Thanks and good luck


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

My ADF looked stressed out even with stuff at the surface to sit on, when he had to ascend/descend from bottom to the top and back again, in my 29g. There was also too much food competition. He has his own 1 gal nano now, only has to swim up and down about 6 inches, and he's a much happier froggy.

W


----------



## twoheadedfish

yeah, he's spending all his time floating around the top of the tank. i've added some floating plastic plants to give him a place to hang out until i get a better set up. I'm going to replace my 2.5g betta cell with a 5g heated, filtered, lighted tank and then move froggers in there. hope he makes it till then. he's pretty stressed.


----------



## Pablo

twoheadedfish said:


> yeah, he's spending all his time floating around the top of the tank. i've added some floating plastic plants to give him a place to hang out until i get a better set up. I'm going to replace my 2.5g betta cell with a 5g heated, filtered, lighted tank and then move froggers in there. hope he makes it till then. he's pretty stressed.


When you do, just run like six inches of water in the five gallon and use an underwater filter


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

I have a sponge filter with a small airpump driving it, on my froggy-nano. Froggy like.

W


----------



## Pablo

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I have a sponge filter with a small airpump driving it, on my froggy-nano. Froggy like.
> 
> W


Should be ok. Just make sure the flow is high enough to maintain proper bio filtration without disturbing the frogs


----------

